# Islamorada sand bar with teenage kids



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I take my 2 year old so. It varies, but usually its pretty chill.


----------



## Gashoop (May 18, 2020)

Thanks. Mostly worried about my 15yo daughter who could pass for 25.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Last time I was there, it was more like a 30 plus crowd on average but I can't remember what day it was.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

As long as it isn't "bartenders weekend" you and the kids will be fine


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Weekdays are more family oriented. There are also a couple of sandbars besides the obvious one at Whale Harbor.


----------



## Saltykev (Sep 9, 2021)

Whale Harbor sandbar does get packed and a bit wild during holiday weekends. However, you can always anchor away from the wild side. Good times !


----------



## flatsmatt (10 mo ago)

Gashoop said:


> Thanks. Mostly worried about my 15yo daughter who could pass for 25.


Wetsuit! I get it, that's not practical but as a Dad of a little girl I'm only half joking. Really, it's like anywhere else - most folks will be decent with some pervs lurking in the bunch. Assess the scene, use your judgement and have fun. If it gets creepy then y'all bail. It's been years since I've lived down there but generally boaters are good folks who look out for each other.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I know Islamorada is not Haulover but if it was, I'd be less worried about guys looking at the daughter and more worried about the example set by the drunk MILFs twerking that she is bound to see.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Half Shell said:


> I know Islamorada is not Haulover but if it was, I'd be less worried about guys looking at the daughter and more worried about the example set by the drunk MILFs twerking that she is bound to see.


This is 100% true statement


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Can’t be any worse than a stroll through Target or letting them watch Netflix


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Gashoop said:


> Heading to Islamorada in July and was wondering what the temperature was of the sandbars for hanging out. I will have my teenage kids and want to make sure it isn't too wild. Thoughts?
> [/QU Be sure and packa first aid kit. Just kidding.


----------

